# Scoperti! ma la moglie del terzo incomodo deve essere informata?



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

In molto semplice e netto vi espongo il fatto. 

Sono un uomo (38) che non ha mai tradito la moglie. Stiamo insieme da 15 anni (8 fid+6 matrimonio) ed abbiamo un bimbo di 3 anni. 

Ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradiva da alcuni mesi con un uomo anche lui sposato con figli. 

Fatta la scopera ho raccolto il pentimento di mia moglie ed ho anche voluto sentire il terzo incomodo per cercare di capire l'importanza della storia. 

Ho deciso di non rompere, di perdonare  e di provare a ricostruire tutto. 

Però il modo con cui ho gestito la cosa non mi ha lasciato soddisfatto perchè non saprò mai quanto quella storia era importante e dove sarebbe arrivata senza la mia interruzione. 

E poi ho mi sento un grande senso di colpa è giusto ora che La questione la conosciamo solo in tre (io mia moglie ed il terzo)?

Io civilemente non ho voluto coinvolgere altre persone innocenti, ma è giusto che la moglie del terzo non venga informata?


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> In molto semplice e netto vi espongo il fatto.
> 
> Sono un uomo (38) che non ha mai tradito la moglie. Stiamo insieme da 15 anni (8 fid+6 matrimonio) ed abbiamo un bimbo di 3 anni.
> 
> ...


Che senso avrebbe?

Comunque benvenuto.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Io civilemente non ho voluto coinvolgere altre persone innocenti, ma è giusto che la moglie del terzo non venga informata?


 x me si


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Fatta la scopera ho raccolto il pentimento di mia moglie ed ho anche voluto sentire il terzo incomodo per cercare di capire l'importanza della storia.


Vi siete visti o l'hai chiamato?


----------



## Old ASTRA (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> In molto semplice e netto vi espongo il fatto.
> 
> Sono un uomo (38) che non ha mai tradito la moglie. Stiamo insieme da 15 anni (8 fid+6 matrimonio) ed abbiamo un bimbo di 3 anni.
> 
> ...


 

Ciao, benvenuto... quoto marì, non ha senso coinvolgere persone che comunque con te non hanno alcun rapporto... lascia che con sua moglie se la veda lui, tu pensa alla tua!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> In molto semplice e netto vi espongo il fatto.
> 
> Sono un uomo (38) che non ha mai tradito la moglie. Stiamo insieme da 15 anni (8 fid+6 matrimonio) ed abbiamo un bimbo di 3 anni.
> 
> ...


Non penso tu abbia il diritto di intrometterti in questo senso, non penso sia affar tuo.
Non nel senso che semplicemente te ne puoi fregare, ma che nulla ti autorizza in merito.


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Novembre 2008)

Io il marito dell'amante del mio ex l'avevo informato..... ma nn era servito a nulla. Sapeva che zoc...la aveva sposato e che mio marito nn era il primo che aveva avuto....
Pensa che una volta l'ha pure accompagnata ad abortire che era incinta di un suo amante....detto tutto.
Però da bella bastarda lo avevo informato il giorno del compleanno di lei.... regaluccio!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Cmq Benvenuto!


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto... quoto marì, non ha senso coinvolgere persone che comunque con te non hanno alcun rapporto... lascia che con sua moglie se la veda lui, tu pensa alla tua!


ah beh se pensi che se la veda lui quando sua moglie non sa niente aspetta e spera.....ergo non le dira' mai niente
io sarei x informarla....almeno se la moglie sa ci saranno piu possibilita che in un futuro ci stara' alla larga


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2008)

*azz*

certo che siete di un vendicativo...


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> certo che siete di un vendicativo...


SI, lo noto anche io.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> certo che siete di un vendicativo...


 almeno la soddisfazione di render pan x focaccia.....vuoi mettere?


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> In molto semplice e netto vi espongo il fatto.
> 
> Sono un uomo (38) che non ha mai tradito la moglie. Stiamo insieme da 15 anni (8 fid+6 matrimonio) ed abbiamo un bimbo di 3 anni.
> 
> ...


hai sbagliato nick: Uomo74 era più adatto.
Per me hai fatto bene.
Il dovere di mettere a conoscenza il IV di questa storia non è tuo.
Lo dovrebbe fare il marito...


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah beh se aspetti che se la veda lui quando sua moglie non sa niente aspetta e spera.....ergo non le dira' mai niente
> io sarei x informarla....almeno se la moglie sa ci saranno piu possibilita che in un futuro ci stara' alla larga


ma oltre a questo, per solidarietà, mi sembra giusto che si dia la possibiltà ad una persona di sapere con chi ha a che fare....
Tanto se poi uno vuole tradire, una vale l'altra....ma pensare che c'è un consorte becco che manco si può difendere mi manda in bestia....


----------



## Old ASTRA (18 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah beh se pensi che se la veda lui quando sua moglie non sa niente aspetta e spera.....ergo non le dira' mai niente
> io sarei x informarla....almeno se la moglie sa ci saranno piu possibilita che in un futuro ci stara' alla larga


 
Ma che gliene frega a lui del matrimonio dell'altro... e poi se fa intervenire anche i servizi segreti è più sicuro ancora che la moglie non gli metta più le corna, scusa, ma lui deve fidarsi di sua moglie se vuole salvare il matrimonio, che c'entra informare l'altra perchè così l'amante sta alla larga...


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> almeno la soddisfazione di render pan x focaccia.....vuoi mettere?


e che soddisfazione c'è? Mah...


----------



## ranatan (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> In molto semplice e netto vi espongo il fatto.
> 
> Sono un uomo (38) che non ha mai tradito la moglie. Stiamo insieme da 15 anni (8 fid+6 matrimonio) ed abbiamo un bimbo di 3 anni.
> 
> ...


Per me non devi assolutaemnte coinvolgerla.
Ma poi perchè la vorresti informare? Per altruismo? Per trasparenza? Per aprirle gli occhi? Informarla è solo un modo per vendicarsi di lui.
E' meglio se risparmi le forze per concentrarti sulla tua di famiglia...


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> hai sbagliato nick: Uomo74 era più adatto.
> Per me hai fatto bene.
> Il dovere di mettere a conoscenza il IV di questa storia non è tuo.
> Lo dovrebbe fare il marito...


 in effetti pirla mi pare un p'o eccessivo....sai quanti miliardi di pirla ci sarebbero al mondo
e xche se hai 38 anni come dici ti firmi pirla74???


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2008)

*Pirla*

Caro Pirla 74...trovo gratuito il voler informare una persona inconsapevole....!!La tua evidente frustazione dovresti scaricarla su te stesso...sulla tua scelta...mi sembra più congruo direi!!


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e xche se hai 38 anni come dici ti firmi pirla74???


in effetti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Comunque scusate ma più pirla la moglie che ha messo in mezzo altre persone eh...


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> in effetti pirla mi pare un p'o eccessivo....sai quanti miliardi di pirla ci sarebbero al mondo
> e xche se hai 38 anni come dici ti firmi pirla74???


ma che c'entra? magari il 74 è il numero della maglia con cui gioca a rugby!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ma che gliene frega a lui del matrimonio dell'altro... e poi se fa intervenire anche i servizi segreti è più sicuro ancora che la moglie non gli metta più le corna, scusa, ma lui deve fidarsi di sua moglie se vuole salvare il matrimonio, che c'entra informare l'altra perchè così l'amante sta alla larga...


 una volta che scopri il tradimento e' difficile in un futuro fidarsi come prima,magari lo fai x salvare il matrimonio ma le cose inevitabilmente cambiano.....e poi almeno il terzo incomodo se la moglie e' al corrente e' piu probabile che si dia una calmata


----------



## Old matilde (18 Novembre 2008)

io vorrei saperlo


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> In molto semplice e netto vi espongo il fatto.
> 
> Sono un uomo (38) che non ha mai tradito la moglie. Stiamo insieme da 15 anni (8 fid+6 matrimonio) ed abbiamo un bimbo di 3 anni.
> 
> ...


benvenuto.
Non spetta a te informare la moglie., dovrebbe essere il marito che consapevole dell'errore commesso dovrebbe parlare alla sua compagna. Fatto da te sembrerebbe solo una vendetta


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma che c'entra? magari il 74 è il numero della maglia con cui gioca a rugby!!


 o con cui gioca al lotto......


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> una volta che scopri il tradimento e' difficile in un futuro fidarsi come prima,magari lo fai x salvare il matrimonio ma le cose inevitabilmente cambiano.....e poi almeno il terzo incomodo se la moglie e' al corrente e' piu probabile che si dia una calmata


 
ma nn è questo ale.....è che io vorrei saperlo se mio marito mi tradisce....o devo fare la cornuta che tutti lo sanno meno io???


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma nn è questo ale.....è che io vorrei saperlo se mio marito mi tradisce....o devo fare la cornuta che tutti lo sanno meno io???


 punti di vista
io lo direi x il motivo specificato sopra.....e nient'altro anche se serve a poco,tanto se deve continuare a tradire lo potra fare quando e come vuole.....


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma nn è questo ale.....è che io vorrei saperlo se mio marito mi tradisce....o devo fare la cornuta che tutti lo sanno meno io???


anch'io vorrei saperlo però sa molto di vendetta nei confronti dell'amante della moglie + che di autentica solidarietà verso la signora tradita....


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2008)

*Pirla74*

Personalmente non informerei nessuno, ma prima di fare qualunque scelta tu dovresti risponderti ad una domanda?
E' il tuo senso di giustizia e di equità che ti fa "soffrire" perché la quarta persona é all'oscuro o la tua voglia che le cose sia equiparate come conoscenza???
Insomma quanto senso di giustizia e quanta sottile voglia di vendetta c'é in questa tua intenzione?
Nel primo caso puoi transare, in fondo se una persona si ritrova  inconsapevolmente tradita sono fatti suoi, ma se il motivo é di altra natura... allora rifletti e cerca di elaborare bene questo desiderio... potresti avere la voglia di far pagare anche ad altri il prezzo di una vostra crisi e ricomposizione, esattamente come é capitato a voi.
Bruja


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Novembre 2008)

la voglia di vendetta in queste cose e' quasi istintiva......certo io non ho mai capito chi x esempio trova la moglie a letto con l'amante voglia fare il sederino grosso a quest'ultimo che magari e' stato pure sedotto e indotto a compiere l'atto invece che alla gentil consorte....ma molti dicono che e' proprio un fatto istintivo...quasi animalesco


----------



## Old tormentata79 (18 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Io il marito dell'amante del mio ex l'avevo informato..... ma nn era servito a nulla. Sapeva che zoc...la aveva sposato e che mio marito nn era il primo che aveva avuto....
> Pensa che una volta l'ha pure accompagnata ad abortire che era incinta di un suo amante....detto tutto.
> Però da bella bastarda lo avevo informato il giorno del compleanno di lei.... regaluccio!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2008)

*....*



Alexantro ha detto:


> la voglia di vendetta in queste cose e' quasi istintiva......certo io non ho mai capito chi x esempio trova la moglie a letto con l'amante voglia fare il sederino grosso a quest'ultimo che magari e' stato pure sedotto e indotto a compiere l'atto invece che alla gentil consorte....ma molti dicono che e' proprio un fatto istintivo...quasi animalesco


Credo che sia più facile digerire un tradimento "subito" dal/la coniuge che pensato, agito e scelto in proprio.   Nel primo caso si pensa alla debolezza, alla tentazione, nel secondo bisogna far conto che é stata una libera scelta volontaria, quindi facendosi un baffo del/la consorte...
A volte ci si attacca a tutto pur di non bere tutto il calice amaro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

*Grazie!!*

Innanzi tutto, vorrei ringraziarvi tutti. 

Sono da venti giorni che non riesco a parlare con nessuno della storia. Solo ora ho scoperto questo forum ed in soli 10 minuti mi sembra di aver trovato una grande famiglia. 

In generale avete colto nel segno un pò tutti, perchè a distanza di un mese io sono ancora molto ferito e quindi sono mosso al contempo da due forze:

- Vendicarmi, perchè io devo passare le notti insonni e ricostruire una casa che non ho rotto io e lui invece continua a vivere la stessa vita di prima?
- Mi dispiace per la moglie perchè vorrei fargli capire che bastardo si ritrova nel letto però ho paura che Lei non lo possa perdonare e poi farei ritrovare mia moglie in mezzo alla storia (cosa che ovviamente non voglio) 


Sulle date 74 e 38 mi scuserete ma è per capire è sufficiente fare la media. 
emmekappa due: ci siamo visti
Mirtilla: Tu come ti sei sentita dopo aver scoperto tutte le carte?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> In molto semplice e netto vi espongo il fatto.
> 
> Sono un uomo (38) che non ha mai tradito la moglie. Stiamo insieme da 15 anni (8 fid+6 matrimonio) ed abbiamo un bimbo di 3 anni.
> 
> ...


Cui prodest? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A te porterebbe una ben minima soddisfazione

A tua moglie mostreresti che tutta questa voglia di ricostruire e di chiudere fuori l'altro dalle vostre vite in fondo non c'è

All'altro magari fai anche un favore che si ritrova libero (se la moglie lo mette alla porta), e magari anche di tornare a tampinare tua moglie...

Poi se sei per il "muoia Sansone con tutti i filistei", allora auguri!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se hai deciso davvero di perdonare, è da e con tua moglie che devi affrontare la cosa, non certo coinvolgere altri con conseguente ulteriori attorcigliamenti su quello che a parole dici di voler superare...


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> io vorrei saperlo


 
ma non dall'altro tradito....


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> - Vendicarmi, perchè io devo passare le notti insonni e ricostruire una casa che non ho rotto io e lui invece continua a vivere la stessa vita di prima?


Vendicarti quindi. Rischi di invischiare ancora di più la cosa. Non è che funzioni il mal comune mezzo gaudio eh... Colleghi di lavoro?


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vendicarti quindi. Rischi di invischiare ancora di più la cosa.


 mah peggio di cosi non penso che possa andare
il fondo lo ha gia toccato abbondantemente......ora puo solo risalire


----------



## Old matilde (18 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ma non dall'altro tradito....


si certo, ma non si può avere tutto... vorrei comunque saperlo e poco mi interesserebbe per quali motivi l'altro cornuto me lo dice; il fatto è che mi è più facile affrontare verità anche pesanti che bugie e fumo negli occhi


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto, vorrei ringraziarvi tutti.
> 
> Sono da venti giorni che non riesco a parlare con nessuno della storia. Solo ora ho scoperto questo forum ed in soli 10 minuti mi sembra di aver trovato una grande famiglia.
> 
> ...


 
parlare con chi vive il tuo dolore aiuta...
ma non ho capito se davvero ti vuoi vendicare facendo soffrire l'altra...nè quanti anno hai.
Cmq da tradita ti dico che non si dorme per un bel pò...


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> si certo, ma non si può avere tutto... vorrei comunque saperlo e poco mi interesserebbe per quali motivi l'altro cornuto me lo dice; il fatto è che mi è più facile affrontare verità anche pesanti che bugie e fumo negli occhi




















 non dire cornuta!!!l'azione è del traditore....


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2008)

*maaa*

Io non capisco....si dovrebbe vendicare della moglie....cosa che non vuole fare....semplice vendicarsi con estranei...!Mi passate la parola codardia?


----------



## Old matilde (18 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> non dire cornuta!!!l'azione è del traditore....


sù sù non fare così, vuoi il mio fazzoletto?
ne ho una scorta infinita


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vendicarti quindi. Rischi di invischiare ancora di più la cosa. Non è che funzioni il mal comune mezzo gaudio eh... Colleghi di lavoro?


Colleghi di lavoro no, per fortuna solo conosciuti sul lavoro. 

Come avrei fatto a vivere sapendo che lei continuava a passare più tempo con lui che con me....


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> sù sù non fare così, vuoi il mio fazzoletto?
> ne ho una scorta infinita


 














 ...anch'io! prendo il 3 x2...x 24....


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capisco....si dovrebbe vendicare della moglie....cosa che non vuole fare....semplice vendicarsi con estranei...!Mi passate la parola codardia?


NONONONO 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 che codardia?
ma tu....da che parte stai???


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Colleghi di lavoro no, per fortuna solo conosciuti sul lavoro.
> 
> *Come avrei fatto a vivere sapendo che lei continuava a passare più tempo con lui che con me...*.


Addirittura... su su non fare il melodrammatico. Comunque lascia perdere le vendette e i casini, concentrati su di voi, sulla vostra coppia. E dai tempo al tempo. Se è vero amore ce la farai, ce la farete.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Novembre 2008)

vendicati
senza pieta'.....e infierisci sul nemico finche non sanguina e quando lo vedrai agonizzante urinaci addosso (oggi ho un attacco di sadismo isterico )
ps scherzo ovviamente


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2008)

*Amarax*

Semplice dalla parte di chi è stato tradito!Per cui se c'è una colpevole è la moglie!!Non ha senso prendersela con altri...se non un modo codardo di scaricare la propria rabbia!


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

*fatto*



Alexantro ha detto:


> la voglia di vendetta in queste cose e' quasi istintiva......certo io non ho mai capito chi x esempio trova la moglie a letto con l'amante voglia fare il sederino grosso a quest'ultimo che magari e' stato pure sedotto e indotto a compiere l'atto invece che alla gentil consorte....ma molti dicono che e' proprio un fatto istintivo...quasi animalesco


 
Non trovata a letto, ma letto sms. Purtroppo il sederino grosso l'ho fatto in tempi diversi,  ad entrambi e di questo mi sono molto pentito. 

Anche perchè secondo me con lui non dovevo nemmeno parlarci, non dovevo nemmeno conoscerlo. 

Ho fatto l'errore di dirgli: esci dalla nostra vita ed io non coinvolgerò la tua famiglia. 

Ora la verità non la potrò più conoscere. Si sono amati? era solo sesso? è stato solo un momento di debolezza?

In realtà forse lui è Sparito non perchè ha perso l'interesse per mia moglie ma solo perchè ha paura che al minimo errore io vado dalla sua signora.


----------



## ranatan (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Colleghi di lavoro no, per fortuna solo conosciuti sul lavoro.
> 
> Come avrei fatto a vivere sapendo che lei continuava a passare più tempo con lui che con me....


Lascia stare le vendette, ti distrarrebbero dallo scopo principale, che è quello di far tornare il "sereno" (o il meno nuvoloso) nella vostra storia.
Non fare nemmeno la vittima però e non cadere nell'autocommiserazione.
Hai deciso di passare sopra a quello che è successo (in passato ho fatto anche io lo stesso)...bon, adesso tira dritto e a testa alta.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplice dalla parte di chi è stato tradito!Per cui se c'è una colpevole è la moglie!!Non ha senso prendersela con altri...se non un modo codardo di scaricare la propria rabbia!


Allora oscuro sai che lui sa dov'è la verità e deve avere il tempo di capire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 capirà fino in fondo, tutto.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Ora la verità non la potrò più conoscere. Si sono amati? era solo sesso? è stato solo un momento di debolezza?
> .


 la verita' non l'avresti saputa comunque 
in genere chi si fa scoprire tende sempre a minimizzare x salvare il salvabile sul genere e' stato solo un bacio mentre c'e stato sesso
oppure e' stato un momento di debolezza di una volta sola mentre era magari innamorata persa da anni....


----------



## ranatan (18 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Allora oscuro sai che lui sa dov'è la verità e deve avere il tempo di capire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma capire cosa?
Se si perdona si perdona senza voltarsi indietro...se non ci si riesce si mette il traditore alla porta. Si fa quello che ci fa stare meglio.
Non c'è una via di mezzo...


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Non trovata a letto, ma letto sms. Purtroppo il sederino grosso l'ho fatto in tempi diversi, ad entrambi e di questo mi sono molto pentito.
> 
> *Anche perchè secondo me con lui non dovevo nemmeno parlarci, non dovevo nemmeno conoscerlo. *
> 
> ...


 
Questo è verissimo.
Io ho fatto come te.
Ho parlato con l'altra e lì ho commesso l'errore più grande dopo quello di non averlo sbattuto fuori subito( infatti gira ancora qui...:balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
Se gira "davvero" al largo è perchè non vuole x tua moglie perdere la sua.
Se fosse un sentimento importante te la contenderebbe stà certo.


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma capire cosa?
> Se si perdona si perdona senza voltarsi indietro...se non ci si riesce si mette il traditore alla porta. Si fa quello che ci fa stare meglio.
> *Non c'è una via di mezzo...*


Purtroppo è vero. o di qua o di là


----------



## Old alesera (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma capire cosa?
> Se si perdona si perdona senza voltarsi indietro...se non ci si riesce si mette il traditore alla porta. Si fa quello che ci fa stare meglio.
> Non c'è una via di mezzo...


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma capire cosa?
> Se si perdona si perdona senza voltarsi indietro...se non ci si riesce si mette il traditore alla porta. Si fa quello che ci fa stare meglio.
> Non c'è una via di mezzo...


Il fatto è che si può perdonare ma non si dimentica niente.
La memoria del tradito è esaltata dal dolore: non si dimentica *niente 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2008)

*Amarax*

No...non è così....e lo sappiamo!!Si tende a capire ciò che ci conviene....!!!Poi non c'è nulla da capire....!!!


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

*i tempi*



amarax ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo.
> Io ho fatto come te.
> Ho parlato con l'altra e lì ho commesso l'errore più grande dopo quello di non averlo sbattuto fuori subito( infatti gira ancora qui...:balloon
> 
> ...


Cara amarax, vedo che le ns storie si somigliano. 

Ho visto che sei iscritta dal 2007. Ma è così lungo da digerire?

Per me questo primo mese sembra che non passi mai....


----------



## ranatan (18 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Il fatto è che si può perdonare ma non si dimentica niente.
> La memoria del tradito è esaltata dal dolore: non si dimentica *niente
> 
> 
> ...


Non si dimentica quando non si vuole dimenticare.
Sono stata tradita, in modo molto meno doloroso di molti, però ho provato la sensazione sulla mia pelle.
L'ho cacciato. Immediatamente.
Poi siamo tornati insieme perchè stavamo troppo male entrambi.
Non penso mai, ma proprio mai con dolore o rabbia a quello che è successo. E' passato, è antichità! Ringrazio solo il cielo ogni giorno di aver avuto il coraggio di fare un passo indietro e di non aver ascoltato il mio orgoglio!
Si sceglie l'altrenativa che ci fa stare meglio.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Cara amarax, vedo che le ns storie si somigliano.
> 
> Ho visto che sei iscritta dal 2007. Ma è così lungo da digerire?
> 
> Per me questo primo mese sembra che non passi mai....


Io ci sono dentro  da 3 anni e la loro storia si definisce di lunga durata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 chissà se finita a tutt'oggi. Ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la verita' non l'avresti saputa comunque
> in genere chi si fa scoprire tende sempre a minimizzare x salvare il salvabile sul genere e' stato solo un bacio mentre c'e stato sesso
> oppure e' stato un momento di debolezza di una volta sola mentre era magari innamorata persa da anni....


 
Hai perfettamente ragione, il sesso però ha dovuto ammerrlo sin da subito e mi ha detto una sola volta. Il terzo me ne ha confermate tre a questo punto sono certo che siano almeno 10. 


Ma poi 1 ,10.100 tanto non cambia nulla. 

Di anni non si è trattato, perchè ho le prove che è durato solo 2-3 mesi. 
Ma anche questo non è che fa differenza.  Senza la mia irruzione sarebbe durata sicuramente anni


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non si dimentica quando non si vuole dimenticare.
> Sono stata tradita, in modo molto meno doloroso di molti, però ho provato la sensazione sulla mia pelle.
> *L'ho cacciato. Immediatamente*.
> Poi siamo tornati insieme perchè stavamo troppo male entrambi.
> ...


Complimenti.
Questa è una cosa che mi pento di non avere fatto.
Forse anche x me sarebbe stato diverso.
Non ne ho avuto la forza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e forse x questo riesci anon pensare a quello che è accaduto.
Io invece...in quanto a seghe mentali...sto in una falegnameria


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

36


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> 36


avete figli?


----------



## Old alesera (18 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Complimenti.
> Questa è una cosa che mi pento di non avere fatto.
> Forse anche x me sarebbe stato diverso.
> Non ne ho avuto la forza...
> ...




comunque spesso poi si perdona....è un bel gesto....


----------



## ranatan (18 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Complimenti.
> Questa è una cosa che mi pento di non avere fatto.
> Forse anche x me sarebbe stato diverso.
> Non ne ho avuto la forza...
> ...


Lo so perchè ho letto i tuoi interventi
Ma così fai del male a te stessa.
Se non l'hai cacciato è perchè evidentemente non volevi perderlo, perchè tieni molto a lui.
Perchè non ti fai bastare questa consapevolezza e smetti di flagellarti da sola?
Tienitelo. Così com'è...tanto è chiaro che la forza e la voglia di sbatterlo fuori casa non ce l'hai!

Un bacio


----------



## La Lupa (18 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> io vorrei saperlo


Io anche.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lo so perchè ho letto i tuoi interventi
> Ma così fai del male a te stessa.
> Se non l'hai cacciato è perchè evidentemente non volevi perderlo, perchè tieni a lui molto.
> Perchè non ti fai bastare questa consapevolezza e smetti di flagellarti da sola?
> ...


non ho ancora sciolto la prognosi...spetta un pò... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tengo a lui? a lui come lo volevo io? sì...


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma capire cosa?
> Se si perdona si perdona senza voltarsi indietro...*se non ci si riesce si mette il traditore alla porta. Si fa quello che ci fa stare meglio.
> Non c'è una via di mezzo..*.
















   Appunto!


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

si un bimbo di 3 anni e mezzo. 

Sono sicuro che senza il bimbo io avrei chiuso il rapporto.


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto!


senza offesa ma mi fa un po' impressione il tuo avatar....assomiglia al mio micino e questo mi inquieta un po'....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> io vorrei saperlo





mirtilla ha detto:


> ma nn è questo ale.....è che io vorrei saperlo se mio marito mi tradisce....o devo fare la cornuta che tutti lo sanno meno io???





La Lupa ha detto:


> Io anche.


Anch'io ho sempre pensato che avrei voluto saperlo e che lo avrei fatto sapere.
Invece quando è accaduto mi son guardata bene dal farlo.
Ma è stato per tirarmi fuori dalla melma ed evitare di nuotarci.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> non ho ancora sciolto la prognosi...spetta un pò...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SU Su su Amarax ... non raccontartela dai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ca' nisciun e' fess


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> senza offesa ma mi fa un po' impressione il tuo avatar....assomiglia al mio micino e questo mi inquieta un po'....



Ma non e' sul grigio il tuo micio?


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma non e' sul grigio il tuo micio?


nein!! è bianco con la schiena sul marorncino


----------



## Old thai (18 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Io il marito dell'amante del mio ex l'avevo informato..... ma nn era servito a nulla. Sapeva che zoc...la aveva sposato e che mio marito nn era il primo che aveva avuto....
> Pensa che una volta l'ha pure accompagnata ad abortire che era incinta di un suo amante....detto tutto.
> Però da bella bastarda lo avevo informato il giorno del compleanno di lei.... regaluccio!!
> 
> ...


 
Avrò la vendetta nel sangue....ma per me ha fatto benissimo!!!!!
A volte ributtare la merda che ti cade addosso fa bene.
Oh bhè, sempre i soliti buoni devono soffrire?!?
Thai


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2008)

*Thai*

D'accordo buttiamola sul giusto bersaglio!!!


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

*vendetta*



Alexantro ha detto:


> la verita' non l'avresti saputa comunque
> in genere chi si fa scoprire tende sempre a minimizzare x salvare il salvabile sul genere e' stato solo un bacio mentre c'e stato sesso
> oppure e' stato un momento di debolezza di una volta sola mentre era magari innamorata persa da anni....





thai ha detto:


> Avrò la vendetta nel sangue....ma per me ha fatto benissimo!!!!!
> A volte ributtare la merda che ti cade addosso fa bene.
> Oh bhè, sempre i soliti buoni devono soffrire?!?
> Thai


Grazie Thai, ma parli per esperienza vissuta?


----------



## ranatan (18 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> Avrò la vendetta nel sangue....ma per me ha fatto benissimo!!!!!
> A volte ributtare la merda che ti cade addosso fa bene.
> Oh bhè, sempre i soliti buoni devono soffrire?!?
> Thai


Perchè...la moglie dell'amante è una cattiva?


----------



## Old thai (18 Novembre 2008)

*non tutti*



Alexantro ha detto:


> la voglia di vendetta in queste cose e' quasi istintiva......certo io non ho mai capito chi x esempio trova la moglie a letto con l'amante voglia fare il sederino grosso a quest'ultimo che magari e' stato pure sedotto e indotto a compiere l'atto invece che alla gentil consorte....ma molti dicono che e' proprio un fatto istintivo...quasi animalesco


 
Se io dovessi trovare il mio compagno a letto con un'altra spaccherei i denti a lui, solo a lui .. non ci voglio neanche pensare al male che gli farei...penso che tutti gli anni di allenamento in palestra verrebbero sfogati con una violenza tale da non farlo sopravvivere.
Oggi sono cattivissima!!!!





Thai


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2008)

*Thai*

Ecco....giusto così!!Cosa c'entran gli altri?Mha....


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Cara amarax, vedo che le ns storie si somigliano.
> 
> Ho visto che sei iscritta dal 2007. Ma è così lungo da digerire?
> 
> Per me questo primo mese sembra che non passi mai....


 
Pi...io ci sono dentro da 8 anni....e ancora ogni tanto mi si ripresenta, altro che digerire!!!


----------



## ranatan (18 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco....giusto così!!Cosa c'entran gli altri?Mha....


Sono d'accordo con te.
In questo caso gli unici attori protagonisti sono il marito e la moglie!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

Credo che chi pensa di preservare la partner dell'amante della coniuge di Pirla da un dolore non considera che il tizio possa essere un traditore seriale che potrebbe, una volta scoperto con una, ricominciare con un'altra.
In questo caso informarne la moglie non sarebbe altro che farle un piacere e darle l'occasione di liberarsi di un ceffo simile.


----------



## Old thai (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Non trovata a letto, ma letto sms. Purtroppo il sederino grosso l'ho fatto in tempi diversi, ad entrambi e di questo mi sono molto pentito.
> 
> Anche perchè secondo me con lui non dovevo nemmeno parlarci, non dovevo nemmeno conoscerlo.
> 
> ...


Perchè dice che non puoi piu' sapere la verità.
La persona che TI DEVE la verità è tua moglie, non lui.
Pretendila da lei la verità,soprattutto perchè stai provando a ricostruire il rapporto.
Thai


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> Perchè dice che non puoi piu' sapere la verità.
> La persona che TI DEVE la verità è tua moglie, non lui.
> Pretendila da lei la verità,soprattutto perchè stai provando a ricostruire il rapporto.
> Thai


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

*serial killer*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che chi pensa di preservare la partner dell'amante della coniuge di Pirla da un dolore non considera che il tizio possa essere un traditore seriale che potrebbe, una volta scoperto con una, ricominciare con un'altra.
> In questo caso informarne la moglie non sarebbe altro che farle un piacere e darle l'occasione di liberarsi di un ceffo simile.


 
Secondo me SI,  si tratta di un serial killer ma senza troppi omicidi alle spalle,  e poi è più grande di dieci anni. 

E questo è un altro elemento che mi fa tentennare. E se la moglie conosce benissimo il marito? 

Si fa una bella risata alla faccia mia  ed io solo sputtanato ulterilmente me e mia moglie.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Secondo me SI, si tratta di un serial killer ma senza troppi omicidi alle spalle, e poi è più grande di dieci anni.
> 
> E questo è un altro elemento che mi fa tentennare. E se la moglie conosce benissimo il marito?
> 
> Si fa una bella risata alla faccia mia ed io solo sputtanato ulterilmente me e mia moglie.


 
esatto.


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

*Oggi e domani*



irresponsabile ha detto:


>


 
E' quello che sto cercando di fare. Però lei che ha ammesso l'errore tende (giustamente perchè dice di non volermi dare altro dolore ) a minimizzare e semplificare.


----------



## ranatan (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Secondo me SI, si tratta di un serial killer ma senza troppi omicidi alle spalle, e poi è più grande di dieci anni.
> 
> E questo è un altro elemento che mi fa tentennare. E se la moglie conosce benissimo il marito?
> 
> Si fa una bella risata alla faccia mia ed io solo sputtanato ulterilmente me e mia moglie.


Senza offesa...ma lo dico davvero...per me è solo vendetta mascherata da solidarietà! Cos'è...mal comune mezzo gaudio? Ti farebbe stare meglio sapere che anche la moglie soffre?
Ma dagli un bel pugno in faccia piuttosto! Poi lo vada lui a spiegare alla moglie!


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che chi pensa di preservare la partner dell'amante della coniuge di Pirla da un dolore non considera che il tizio possa essere un traditore seriale che potrebbe, una volta scoperto con una, ricominciare con un'altra.
> In questo caso informarne la moglie non sarebbe altro che farle un piacere e darle l'occasione di liberarsi di un ceffo simile.


 
quoto
quoto
quoto!


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *Ma dagli un bel pugno in faccia piuttosto! Poi lo vada lui a spiegare alla moglie!*


 
questa si che è bella ranina!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pi.... sai come ti sentiresti sollevato dopo??


----------



## Old ASTRA (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Senza offesa...ma lo dico davvero...per me è solo vendetta mascherata da solidarietà! Cos'è...mal comune mezzo gaudio? Ti farebbe stare meglio sapere che anche la moglie soffre?
> Ma dagli un bel pugno in faccia piuttosto! Poi lo vada lui a spiegare alla moglie!


 














  secondo me è l'idea migliore!
Così tu ti sfoghi e lui deve inventarsi una scusa con la moglie...


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

*FATTO*



mirtilla ha detto:


> questa si che è bella ranina!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FATTO  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma non ho lasciato segni visibili


----------



## Nordica (18 Novembre 2008)

Per me deve saperlo anche lei!


----------



## Old ASTRA (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> FATTO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grande!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però la prossima volta colpisci meglio, dritto per dritto, becca occhio, zigomo, naso... quello che ti pare, basta che sia visibile


----------



## Old thai (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Grazie Thai, ma parli per esperienza vissuta?


Si.
Il mio ex marito ha pensato bene di tradirmi (nelle feste natalizie) con un'amica della compagnia, prossima al matrimonio con il fidanzato, anche lui nostro amico.
Quando l'ho scoperto, l'ho detto al ragazzo, ovviamente il matrimonio è saltato e il mio è fallito.
Sentirmi in colpa?
No, anzi ho evitato un futuro divorzio.

Ovviamente ogni caso è a se'.
Lei ad esempio l'aveva già tradito con altri e non c'era amore con il mio ex marito, solo sesso.
In piu' io e il mio ex non andavamo daccordo, per cui la mia separazione è dipesa da molti altri fattori.....
Io non ho mai una teoria fissa, ma sicuramente sono di una vendicativa cronica.
Non prendermi come esempio!!!! Sono da curare.
Baci
Thai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

Io avrei voluto saperlo.
Ma io non l'ho fatto.


----------



## Old thai (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Perchè...la moglie dell'amante è una cattiva?


No il traditore è cattivo, ma passa per buono perchè poverino è stato sedotto.
La moglie è una vittima, ed è giusto che sappia che "merd" d'uomo ha vicino.


----------



## Old ASTRA (18 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> No il traditore è cattivo, ma passa per buono perchè poverino è stato sedotto.
> La moglie è una vittima, ed è giusto che sappia che "merd" d'uomo ha vicino.


 
E se non lo vuole sapere?
Se lei decide di amare suo marito nonostante tutto e non vuole sapere se è cornuta o no perchè pensa di non poter reggere il dolore?


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Io il marito dell'amante del mio ex l'avevo informato..... ma nn era servito a nulla. Sapeva che zoc...la aveva sposato e che mio marito nn era il primo che aveva avuto....
> Pensa che una volta l'ha pure accompagnata ad abortire che era incinta di un suo amante....detto tutto.
> *Però da bella bastarda lo avevo informato il giorno del compleanno di lei.... regaluccio!*!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Senza offesa...ma lo dico davvero...per me è solo vendetta mascherata da solidarietà! Cos'è...mal comune mezzo gaudio? Ti farebbe stare meglio sapere che anche la moglie soffre?
> * Ma dagli un bel pugno in faccia piuttosto! Poi lo vada lui a spiegare alla moglie!*


Ecco, questa puo' essere un ottima idea  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   almeno sfoga la rabbia.


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Secondo me SI,  si tratta di un serial killer ma senza troppi omicidi alle spalle,  e poi è più grande di dieci anni.
> 
> E questo è un altro elemento che mi fa tentennare. E se la moglie conosce benissimo il marito?
> 
> Si fa una bella risata alla faccia mia  ed io solo sputtanato ulterilmente me e mia moglie.


Beh la tipa può darsi che "chiuda gli occhi"... la compagna del mio ex amante è una cosi, ma su quella potrei scrivere 3d su 3d, preferisco evitare non merita manco questo.

Per quanto riguarda te ( benvenuto) dipende se agiresti per "vendetta" o per "favore".


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Grande!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vuoi fargli trainer?


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> No il traditore è cattivo, ma passa per buono perchè poverino è stato sedotto.
> La moglie è una vittima, ed è giusto che sappia che "merd" d'uomo ha vicino.


Prima o poi lo sapra' ... quello che non si fa, non si sa


----------



## Old thai (18 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> E se non lo vuole sapere?
> Se lei decide di amare suo marito nonostante tutto e non vuole sapere se è cornuta o no perchè pensa di non poter reggere il dolore?


 
Io sono del parere che tutto quello che ci accade va affrontato, perchè le conseguenze ti devastano la vita.
Siamo adulti, il dolore è una tappa inevitabile in una situazione del genere, ma meglio soffrire e affrontare, che vivere nascosti dietro ad una maschera.
Poi, potrà decidere di amare o no suo marito, ma almeno avrà la consapevolezza di aver fatto una scelta nata da pura realtà.
Thai


----------



## Verena67 (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Io civilemente non ho voluto coinvolgere altre persone innocenti, ma è giusto che la moglie del terzo non venga informata?


no. Lascia gli innocenti in pace.


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no. Lascia gli innocenti in pace.



Infatti a mio avviso sarebbe solo una vendetta..!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Novembre 2008)

Massì!


----------



## Old matilde (18 Novembre 2008)

io vorrei saperlo perchè
non ho mai sopportato chi si innalza a giudice del bene o del male in mia vece.
Chiunque me lo venga a dire avrà il rispetto perenne da parte mia per aver avuto il coraggio di portare il peso della verità ed i motivi che spingono a farlo mi interessano niente, ovvero stimo chiunque mi da la libertà di scelta, se questa libertà di scelta mi viene sottratta dal mio stesso ammmore è comunque giusto che io la possa avere.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Novembre 2008)

Matilde, la libertà non è onere di un estraneo. E comunque credimi: nel 99 % dei casi, l'informatore viene poi allontanato da tutti.


----------



## Nordica (18 Novembre 2008)

nessuno lo vuole sapere!

ma meglio saperlo che no! almeno un meritato calcio nel cu.. lo possiamo dare! almeno quello....

poi normalmento lo sanno tutti, allora perché essere la "poverina"!
l'unica che non lo sa'?


----------



## Old matilde (18 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Matilde, la libertà non è onere di un estraneo. E comunque credimi: nel 99 % dei casi, l'informatore viene poi allontanato da tutti.


non proprio estraneo quando condivide il coniuge, i sentimenti che si sono accavallati fanno parte integrante della vita del coniuge tradito a suo discapito comunque, l'allontanameno è soggettivo suppongo, in ogni caso non credo che le due coppie possano mai pensare di ritrovarsi a cena chiacchierando del passato


----------



## Verena67 (18 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> non proprio estraneo quando condivide il coniuge, i sentimenti che si sono accavallati fanno parte integrante della vita del coniuge tradito a suo discapito comunque, l'allontanameno è soggettivo suppongo, in ogni caso non credo che le due coppie possano mai pensare di ritrovarsi a cena chiacchierando del passato


se ufficialmente non sanno, sai quanto spesso accade?!? E' un classico!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> io vorrei saperlo perchè
> non ho mai sopportato chi si innalza a giudice del bene o del male in mia vece.
> Chiunque me lo venga a dire avrà il rispetto perenne da parte mia per aver avuto il coraggio di portare il peso della verità ed i motivi che spingono a farlo mi interessano niente, ovvero stimo chiunque mi da la libertà di scelta, se questa libertà di scelta mi viene sottratta dal mio stesso ammmore è comunque giusto che io la possa avere.





matilde ha detto:


> non proprio estraneo quando condivide il coniuge, i sentimenti che si sono accavallati fanno parte integrante della vita del coniuge tradito a suo discapito comunque, l'allontanameno è soggettivo suppongo, in ogni caso non credo che le due coppie possano mai pensare di ritrovarsi a cena chiacchierando del passato


 La sento come te.
Questo mi ha portato ad allontanare persone che sapevano.
Però questo è vero se le persone si conoscono.
Quando io ho scoperto il tradimento ho provato tale disusto e dolore che non ho pensato di avvertire l'altro tradito.
Non so se poi l'avrei mai fatto ...fatto sta che per scansare il pericolo sono stata preceduta.


----------



## Old matilde (18 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se ufficialmente non sanno, sai quanto spesso accade?!? E' un classico!


oh si che lo sò... molti traditori si sentono talmente e odiosamente "bravi" da divertiresene!
è proprio per questa ulteriore offesa che preferirei che mi togliessero i prosciutti dagli occhi


----------



## Old matilde (18 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La sento come te.
> *Questo mi ha portato ad allontanare persone che sapevano.
> Però questo è vero se le persone si conoscono.*
> Quando io ho scoperto il tradimento ho provato tale disusto e dolore che non ho pensato di avvertire l'altro tradito.
> Non so se poi l'avrei mai fatto ...fatto sta che per scansare il pericolo sono stata preceduta.


forse per quel senso di vergogna che scatta pur essendo nel giusto, forse per essersi fatti abbindolare come dei polli dalla persona che più ti stava vicino senza capire....?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> forse per quel senso di vergogna che scatta pur essendo nel giusto, forse per essersi fatti abbindolare come dei polli dalla persona che più ti stava vicino senza capire....?


Vergogna mia?
No disprezzo per chi è stato complice.


----------



## Old matilde (18 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vergogna mia?
> No disprezzo per chi è stato complice.


ora mi è chiaro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





si l'allontanamento ci sta tutto, sono come te.


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> io vorrei saperlo perchè
> non ho mai sopportato chi si innalza a giudice del bene o del male in mia vece.
> Chiunque me lo venga a dire avrà il rispetto perenne da parte mia per aver avuto il coraggio di portare il peso della verità ed i motivi che spingono a farlo mi interessano niente, ovvero stimo chiunque mi da la libertà di scelta, se questa libertà di scelta mi viene sottratta dal mio stesso ammmore è comunque giusto che io la possa avere.


Sarò cinica ma non credo alla generosità gratuita.


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> nessuno lo vuole sapere!
> 
> ma meglio saperlo che no! almeno un meritato calcio nel cu.. lo possiamo dare! almeno quello....
> 
> ...


Infatti non mi spiego certe volte come persone esterne sanno, mentre chi è coinvolto no.


----------



## Old numb (18 Novembre 2008)

ammesso che sia giusto che l'altra persona venga a sapere del tradimento di certo non deve venirlo a sapere da te.........
mi fa una tristezza immaginare quest'incontro tra traditi......





 al massimo puoi pensare di tradir tua moglie con la moglie del suo ex amante 

	
	
		
		
	


	








un pò contorta come cosa


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Novembre 2008)

numb ha detto:


> ammesso che sia giusto che l'altra persona venga a sapere del tradimento di certo non deve venirlo a sapere da te.........
> mi fa una tristezza immaginare quest'incontro tra traditi......
> 
> 
> ...


E che è la famiglia Forrester????


----------



## Old numb (18 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> E che è la famiglia Forrester????


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

*allonta*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Matilde, la libertà non è onere di un estraneo. E comunque credimi: nel 99 % dei casi, l'informatore viene poi allontanato da tutti.


 
Questo problema non si pone. 
Viviamo (le due famiglie) due realtà completamente diverse, non abbiamo nessun interesse e amico in comune


----------



## Old Becco (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> In molto semplice e netto vi espongo il fatto.
> 
> Sono un uomo (38) che non ha mai tradito la moglie. Stiamo insieme da 15 anni (8 fid+6 matrimonio) ed abbiamo un bimbo di 3 anni.
> 
> ...


_______________________________________

Io ho l'impressione che tu stia sottovalutando la cosa. Non capisco cosa c'entri la moglie dell'amante di tua moglie.
Ti stai occupando di facezie, come ad esempio se la cosa durava da tempo e che importanza avesse per lei e l'altro, che tu chiama allegramente "terzo incomodo"....
Ti rendi conto che tua moglie ti ha tradito? Ti sei davvero reso conto che a lei di te non importa niente? Come fai a pensare ad altro?
Te lo dico perchè io ci sono passato ed è stato un casino della madonna, subito mi sono occupato di vergognarmi, poi di sapere chi fosse, poi di che cosa facessero (.....!) poi quando ho davvero capito in quali condizioni versava la mia vita coniugale, solo allora mi sono reso conto che a lei, di me non importava niente.
Facci due conti anche tu.


----------



## Old Becco (18 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che chi pensa di preservare la partner dell'amante della coniuge di Pirla da un dolore non considera che il tizio possa essere un traditore seriale che potrebbe, una volta scoperto con una, ricominciare con un'altra.
> In questo caso informarne la moglie non sarebbe altro che farle un piacere e darle l'occasione di liberarsi di un ceffo simile.


__________________________________________________________

Quoto al massimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CROCIFIGGILO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
E' ora di finiamola na volta per tutte con sta storia che dobbiamo capire, sopportare, farci gli esami di coscienza, riconquistare, risedurre, farcene una ragione, aspettare che il tempo.... che forse non siamo più sexy come un tempo, che la carne è debole, che il collega d'ufficio era li con la spalla e il Cleenex, e ...ccche palle ! 
Massacriamoli una volta per tutte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> _______________________________________
> 
> Io ho l'impressione che tu stia sottovalutando la cosa. Non capisco cosa c'entri la moglie dell'amante di tua moglie.
> Ti stai occupando di facezie, come ad esempio se la cosa durava da tempo e che importanza avesse per lei e l'altro, che tu chiama allegramente "terzo incomodo"....
> ...


 Questa è una conclusione nera, credo eccessiva.
Se a uno/a non importa nulla ...se ne va.
Per quali ragioni credi che tua moglie sia rimasta? Mera convenienza economica-sociale? E tu?


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

*tra e tra*



numb ha detto:


> ammesso che sia giusto che l'altra persona venga a sapere del tradimento di certo non deve venirlo a sapere da te.........
> mi fa una tristezza immaginare quest'incontro tra traditi......
> 
> 
> ...


Bella idea questa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . Però io la signora (collega tradita) mica la conosco. Quindi che faccio mi metto a corteggiare un'altra donna proprio ora? e per i più di dieci anni più grande di me e per di più che forse nemmeno mi piace?  
Sono di bella presenza, circondato da ragazze anche più giovani di mia moglie e finora non ho mai voluto cogliere le opportunità che quotidiamente mi si presentano. In questo momento un tradimento di rivalsa penso che sia la cosa peggiore da fare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Certo l'idea sembra buona perchè apparentemente chiude il cerchio. 

Ma perchè ribassarsi al loro livello?
Io ora mi sento di essere migliore di loro.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> __________________________________________________________
> 
> Quoto al massimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> CROCIFIGGILO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 Non intendevo questo...però.
Anche perché ignorare totalmente credo che sia la peggiore punizione per chiunque.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Bella idea questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sei confuso e arrabbiato e trafitto da un dolore non immaginato ...devi prender fiato.
La vendetta è meschina.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SU Su su Amarax ... non raccontartela dai
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 copiona...


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è una conclusione nera, credo eccessiva.
> Se a uno/a non importa nulla ...se ne va.
> Per quali ragioni credi che tua moglie sia rimasta? Mera convenienza economica-sociale? E tu?


Convenienza economica no (percepiamo +/- lo stesso reddito entrambi) sociale (non saprei, certo una donna separata al sud è ancora vista con un occhio diverso)

Io sono rimasto perchè penso di amarla veamente e non vorrei perderla per un errore. 


Becco sembra di aver centrato in pieno la mia situazione perchè poi è così che mi sento realmente però No, non è così, anzi spero che non sia così. 

 Lei apparentemente è pentita, ha detto che non vuole perdere tutto ciò che abbiamo costruito insieme e non vuole danneggiare il futuro del nostro bambino. Il bastardo non lo vede più e poi boooooo.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Secondo me SI, si tratta di un serial killer ma senza troppi omicidi alle spalle, *e poi è più grande di dieci anni. *
> 
> *E questo è un altro elemento che mi fa tentennare. E se la moglie conosce benissimo il marito? *
> 
> Si fa una bella risata alla faccia mia ed io solo sputtanato ulterilmente me e mia moglie.


Potrebbe anche non sapere, fidati.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Convenienza economica no (percepiamo +/- lo stesso reddito entrambi) sociale (non saprei, certo una donna separata al sud è ancora vista con un occhio diverso)
> 
> Io sono rimasto perchè penso di amarla veamente e non vorrei perderla per un errore.
> 
> ...


 Una debolezza trasitoria nel corso di una vita può essere compresa ...credi che di questo si tratti?
Becco ha una vita da tradito alle spalle, come me.
Tu ...tu devi guardare al futuro.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

*x 74*

Oggi ripensavo alla tua storia.
Io metterei lei, tua moglie alla prova.
Profittando del fatto che il bimbo è piccolo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 allontanati da casa.
A lei dici che te ne vai e lo fai. 
Al piccolo che sei fuori per lavoro.
Vedi come reagisce.
Se si dispera.
Se ti cerca.
Sarebbe bello che lei ti cercasse,impazzisse per il dolore all'idea di averti perso...avresti la prova che è stata solo una sbandata e niente di veramente serio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Prima che me lo dicano gli altri te lo dico io:
alla mia età ancora sogno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Oggi ripensavo alla tua storia.
> Io metterei lei, tua moglie alla prova.
> Profittando del fatto che il bimbo è piccolo....
> 
> ...


No credo invece che tu non abbia fatto ancora il lavoro di decentramento e di comprensione del punto di vista del traditore.
Il traditore elabora subito una serie di colpe del tradito che lo riempiono di rancori ...altro che senso di colpa.
Un traditore vede nell'abbandono/allontanamento del tradito la prova che non è amato "come merita"


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Oggi ripensavo alla tua storia.
> Io metterei lei, tua moglie alla prova.
> Profittando del fatto che il bimbo è piccolo....
> 
> ...


 
Grazie Amarax, sei proprio gentile a dedicarmi tutto questo tempo. 
Si spero che sia un errore transitorio, oltre tutto a me sembra ancora tutto così strano: fidanzati da giovani, poi sposati . Io l'unico uomo per lei e lei l'unica donna per me.
Lo so non ci credete ma è così.
Ora non è più così. 

La tentata fuga l'ho già provata: ho detto che avevo inviato c.v. e partivo la settimana dopo per fare i colloqui. 
Apriti cielo: ora abbiamo bisogno di te e te ne scappi... et etc etc (mi è sembrata sincera)

Posso aggiungere una curiosità per chiedere un tuo parere.

Ti sembra normale che il giorno dopo la scoperta e tra tutti  pianti e le urla, abbiamo fatto l'amore (non sesso) e che poi da quel giorno abbiamo avviato unrapporto di coppia che nemmeno da sposini avevamo. ??


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No credo invece che tu non abbia fatto ancora il lavoro di decentramento e di comprensione del punto di vista del traditore.
> Il traditore elabora subito una serie di colpe del tradito che lo riempiono di rancori ...altro che senso di colpa.
> Un traditore vede nell'abbandono/allontanamento del tradito la prova che non è amato "come merita"


Infatti, ed hai toccato l'altra nota dolente: le motivazioni. 

Lei dice di non essersi sentita amata e che io la snobbavo da tanto tempo. (In realtà quando provavo ad accarezzarla mi diceva sempre che non era il momento giusto)
Si forse dopo anni purtroppo il rapporto aveva preso un pò la strada della routine quotidiana, ma anche per via del bambino che assorbe il 105% delle energie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Grazie Amarax, sei proprio gentile a dedicarmi tutto questo tempo.
> Si spero che sia un errore transitorio, oltre tutto a me sembra ancora tutto così strano: fidanzati da giovani, poi sposati . Io l'unico uomo per lei e lei l'unica donna per me.
> Lo so non ci credete ma è così.
> Ora non è più così.
> ...


*Accade a molti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
Non a me. 
Non ho voluto più contatti fisici se non calci, 3 giorni dopo, per buttarlo dal letto dove pretendeva di dormire ...finché è uscito di casa...il mattino dopo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Infatti, ed hai toccato l'altra nota dolente: le motivazioni.
> 
> Lei dice di non essersi sentita amata e che io la snobbavo da tanto tempo. (In realtà quando provavo ad accarezzarla mi diceva sempre che non era il momento giusto)
> Si forse dopo anni purtroppo il rapporto aveva preso un pò la strada della routine quotidiana, ma anche per via del bambino che assorbe il 105% delle energie.


 Queste sono le cazzate che sparano a raffica i traditori appena scoperti.
Ce n'è del lavora da fare per comprendere, tutti e due, cosa è accaduto.
Se leggi i traditori qui vedi che non hanno mica le idee chiare..


----------



## Old pirla74 (18 Novembre 2008)

Infatti, anche perchè nella vita ci saranno tanti periodi di problemi ed allora come la ricostruisco questa casa? 
Che appena mi distraggo per qualche mese per via di problemi esterni, lei non si sente amata ed allora ZAC?
No così mollo tutto e non riparto. 

Sto cercando in tutti i modi di capire quale siano stati i motivi però non ci riesco proprio e lei non mi è di aiuto perchè ora ha solo fretta di dimentare tutto e gurdare al futuro. 

Però parliamo,parliamo,parliamo, e poi si finisce sempre là: tu mi ha trascurato ed io sono stata debole.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Grazie Amarax, sei proprio gentile a dedicarmi tutto questo tempo.
> Si spero che sia un errore transitorio, oltre tutto a me sembra ancora tutto così strano: fidanzati da giovani, poi sposati . *Io l'unico uomo per lei e lei l'unica donna per me.*
> *Lo so non ci credete ma è così.*
> 
> ...


Si. Anche per noi è stato così.
Peccato che lui ha iniziato una doppia vita...


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Infatti, anche perchè nella vita ci saranno tanti periodi di problemi ed allora come la ricostruisco questa casa?
> Che appena mi distraggo per qualche mese per via di problemi esterni, lei non si sente amata ed allora ZAC?
> No così mollo tutto e non riparto.
> 
> ...


 










 verissimo, maestra


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Matilde, la libertà non è onere di un estraneo. E comunque credimi: nel 99 % dei casi, l'informatore viene poi allontanato da tutti.


Deve essere per questo che molti informatori rimangono anonimi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Deve essere per questo che molti informatori rimangono anonimi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da anonimi è una vigliaccata...
A me nessuno ha mai detto niente...e sì che il suo ambiente è un vespaio...Gente migliore  di quel che si dice evidentemente...


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2008)

*Pirla74*

Prova a fare una riflessione, oggi che sai come siano andate le cose, come pensi sarebbe la tua situazione se tu non avessi minacciato lui di informare la moglie?
Inoltre, non credi che se la cosa non si fosse risaputa, probabilmente il loro rapporto sarebbe durato e perdurava ad oggi?
Insomma nella valutazione di quello che vuoi fare metti in conto che potresti essere ancora nel limbo del non sapere e che la tua signora tu avrebbe mantenuto all'oscuro fino a che durava la tresca, conclusione compresa.    
Pensa a cosa vuoi per te, non a chi o come informare...é tua moglie il problema e come si comporterà con te da ora in poi, non quel seduttore da quattro soldi.
Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (18 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Grazie Amarax, sei proprio gentile a dedicarmi tutto questo tempo.
> Si spero che sia un errore transitorio, oltre tutto a me sembra ancora tutto così strano: fidanzati da giovani, poi sposati . Io l'unico uomo per lei e lei l'unica donna per me.
> Lo so non ci credete ma è così.
> Ora non è più così.
> ...



come mai a molti succede?


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2008)

*...*



alesera ha detto:


> come mai a molti succede?


 
Pare sia la voglia di emulazione, anzi il voler superare l'interesse che la trasgressione ha creato ed il voler rimarcare che quello che si ha fuori lo si può avere anche nella coppia, basta risvegliarlo, e niente lo risveglia come la paura di perdersi.
Bruja


----------



## Old Becco (19 Novembre 2008)

*Pirla74 scrive:*
_*Ti sembra normale che il giorno dopo la scoperta e tra tutti pianti e le urla, abbiamo fatto l'amore (non sesso) e che poi da quel giorno abbiamo avviato un rapporto di coppia che nemmeno da sposini avevamo*. ??_
__________________________________________________
E' una reazione che ho avuto anche io con mia moglie. Dicono che sia normale avere una reazione del genere, ne parla anche Erica Jung nel libro "Paura di volare" (per quel che può valere). Non si capisce perchè, ma sucedde a tanti. Io fra l'altro provavo sensazioni di rifiuto per il suo corpo che trovavo sporco dopo quello che eveva fatto, eppure le stavo addosso per ore.
C'è un particolare che imparerai: Non dura! Nel senso che è una tempesta breve, una reazione più che altro emotiva, forse legata a qualche cosa di ancestrale o animalesco...boh! Ma vedrai che poi la mandrillata finisce presto, meno di una  mesata.
Altra cosa che vorrei dirti caro amico Pirla74. I fidanzamenti lunghi sono un viatico perfetto per i tradimenti. E' un'altra cosa che ho notato e che non so spiegare.
E per finire: Provi alternativamente il desiderio di chiudere e dimenticare, vendetta e perdono, voglia di riconquistarla e ripugnanza. Odio e amore. Lascia che siano i tuoi veri sentimenti a veire a galla. Scrivi spesso di amarla ancora. Io dubito che sia vero fino in fondo. Provi affetto e il fatto che avete tanti anni condivisi ti fa un poco di pena vederla stare male, ma lei in questi mesi ha avuto pena di te? Ha mai pensato al vostro passato? 
Dovrai decidere con molta onestà, facendo anche violenza ai tupi sentimenti, ma non puoi dimenticare se non hai davvero dimenticato e perdonato e non devi lasciarla se non potrai davvero fare senza di lei...... ma non sarà una passeggiata. Auguri
Mi rendo conto che non sono molto positivo ultimamente..... ma è un momento orrendo. 
Passerà!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> come mai a molti succede?



si interrompe la Noia, il nemico n. 1 del matrimonio...!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> [ Non si capisce perchè, ma sucedde a tanti. Io* fra l'altro provavo sensazioni di rifiuto per il suo corpo che trovavo sporco dopo quello che eveva fatto, eppure le stavo addosso per ore.*


Con tutto l'affetto, Becco, quanto mi fate incavolare voi uomini.

Non ho mai sentito nessuna moglie tradita, qui, denigrare il corpo del marito traditore


----------



## Old nanapuffosa (19 Novembre 2008)

io se potessi avvertirei sua moglie almeno sa chi si trova accanto, e poi non sei tu che devi pensare a quanto lei soffirà lui doveva pensare a non fare quello che ha fatto, lui si deve far carico delle 'cavolate' che ha fatto.......ognuno si faccia carico del dolore che ha portato alle altre persone...


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Deve essere per questo che molti informatori rimangono anonimi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> come mai a molti succede?


Quando succede qualche speranza di recuperare c'è. Almeno io ce l'avevo, ero andata avanti. Ma poco dopo i problemi sono tornati...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2008)

nanapuffosa ha detto:


> io se potessi avvertirei sua moglie almeno sa chi si trova accanto, e poi non sei tu che devi pensare a quanto lei soffirà lui doveva pensare a non fare quello che ha fatto, lui si deve far carico delle 'cavolate' che ha fatto.......*ognuno si faccia carico del dolore che ha portato alle altre persone...*


Appunto! ... perche' allargare tutto sto dolore a macchia d'olio?

Cosa c'entra la moglie del fedifrago in questo trio?


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Con tutto l'affetto, Becco, quanto mi fate incavolare voi uomini.
> 
> Non ho mai sentito nessuna moglie tradita, qui, denigrare il corpo del marito traditore



Succederebbe a me, per questo lascerei senza facoltà d'appelli!


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Succederebbe a me, per questo lascerei senza facoltà d'appelli!


Denigrare il corpo del traditore?


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Denigrare il corpo del traditore?


Eccerto!
Che schifo! 
Io sono egoista e narcisista quello che è mio non si tocca, e nessuno si deve azzardare a prendersi gioco di me.
Alla faccia di tutti i libri di psicologia e non, io sono cosi, metto i puntini sulle ii, non dico sia giusto, ma su sta cosa non transiggo.


Se mai mi sposerò riempirò di clausule il contratto di matrimonio. So che non mi tutela da un eventuale tradimento, ma lo metterebbe in ginocchio. EmmeKappa lo sai quanto sia vendicativa!


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Eccerto!
> Che schifo!
> Io sono egoista e narcisista quello che è mio non si tocca, e nessuno si deve azzardare a prendersi gioco di me.
> Alla faccia di tutti i libri di psicologia e non, io sono cosi, metto i puntini sulle ii, non dico sia giusto, ma su sta cosa non transiggo.
> ...


 
ehm... anch'io ero così, al primo tradimento... poi si cambia


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ehm... anch'io ero così, al primo tradimento... poi si cambia



Tu sei stata amante prima di essere tradita?


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Tu sei stata amante prima di essere tradita?


Ma noooooooooo... sempre tradita, sono abitudinaria


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooo... sempre tradita, sono abitudinaria



Ecco quando sei dall'altra parte e vedi lo squallore, come quando in primis tradisci tu, o senti storie di gente che al tradito dice e fa di tutti i colori, allora non ti passa neppure per l'anticamera del cervello di non prenderlo a calci.


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ecco quando sei dall'altra parte e vedi lo squallore, come quando in primis tradisci tu, o senti storie di gente che al tradito dice e fa di tutti i colori, allora non ti passa neppure per l'anticamera del cervello *di non prenderlo a calci*.


Mai pensato di nessuno...


----------



## Old amarax (19 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si interrompe la Noia, il nemico n. 1 del matrimonio...!


 
io credo che per il tradito sia un modo per esorcizzare l'altro\a...quello che non capisco è il traditore...che motivi ha a stare con il tradito? Se lo ha tradito è perchè non gli stava bene...e allora?


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2008)

*Amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> io credo che per il tradito sia un modo per esorcizzare l'altro\a...quello che non capisco è il traditore...che motivi ha a stare con il tradito? Se lo ha tradito è perchè non gli stava bene...e allora?


Non fare domande che hanno molte risposte scontate... la prima é che da sempre é molto più godibile il tradimento e l'amante se si ha il caldo "quotidiano" sotto il fondoschiena come suppirto!
Ci sono troppi/e amanti che non saprebbero come esserlo senza un/a coniuge!  
Aggiungi che molti coniugi noiosi e statici nel matrimonio sanno essere amanti entusiasti ed auforici fuori...ed il cerchio si chiude. Senza la coppia di base non esiste tradimento e bisogna fare un progetto esistenziale che pochi vogliono addossarsi o intraprendere.
Capisci perché un marito o una moglie, finché stanno in casa sono i migliori supporti degli amanti? A meno che ci stiino ma per fatti o interessi propri e se ne infischino delle tresche, ed allora anche il rapporto fra amanti ha meno "sugo"!!
Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (19 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> io credo che per il tradito sia un modo per esorcizzare l'altro\a...quello che non capisco è il traditore...che motivi ha a stare con il tradito? Se lo ha tradito è perchè non gli stava bene...e allora?



eh si come la fai facile te

uno vuole tutto

le emozioni e il letto di casa...che credi!


----------



## Old amarax (19 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non fare domande che hanno molte risposte scontate... *la prima é che da sempre é molto più godibile il tradimento e l'amante se si ha il caldo "quotidiano" sotto il fondoschiena come supporto!*
> Ci sono troppi/e amanti che non saprebbero come esserlo senza un/a coniuge!
> Aggiungi che molti coniugi noiosi e statici nel matrimonio sanno essere amanti entusiasti ed auforici fuori...ed il cerchio si chiude. *Senza la coppia di base non esiste tradimento e bisogna fare un progetto esistenziale che pochi vogliono addossarsi o intraprendere.*
> Capisci perché un marito o una moglie, finché stanno in casa sono i migliori supporti degli amanti? A meno che ci stiino ma per fatti o interessi propri e se ne infischino delle tresche, ed allora anche il rapporto fra amanti ha meno "sugo"!!
> Bruja


 
Già. Hai fatto un resoconto completo...solo da quotare


----------



## Old amarax (19 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> eh si come la fai facile te
> 
> *uno vuole tutto*
> 
> le emozioni e il letto di casa...che credi!


losolosolosoloso....ne ho uno che gira per casa proprio così


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> io credo che per il tradito sia un modo per esorcizzare l'altro\a...quello che non capisco è il traditore...che motivi ha a stare con il tradito? Se lo ha tradito è perchè non gli stava bene...e allora?





Bruja ha detto:


> Non fare domande che hanno molte risposte scontate... la prima é che da sempre é molto più godibile il tradimento e l'amante se si ha il caldo "quotidiano" sotto il fondoschiena come suppirto!
> Ci sono troppi/e amanti che non saprebbero come esserlo senza un/a coniuge!
> Aggiungi che molti coniugi noiosi e statici nel matrimonio sanno essere amanti entusiasti ed auforici fuori...ed il cerchio si chiude. Senza la coppia di base non esiste tradimento e bisogna fare un progetto esistenziale che pochi vogliono addossarsi o intraprendere.
> Capisci perché un marito o una moglie, finché stanno in casa sono i migliori supporti degli amanti? A meno che ci stiino ma per fatti o interessi propri e se ne infischino delle tresche, ed allora anche il rapporto fra amanti ha meno "sugo"!!
> Bruja


 proprio due giorni fa ho visto il demente e ho pensato questa cosa: come sarebbe stato se entrambi ofssimo stati liberi? Risposta: un disastro! Niente più incontri fugaci in pomeriggi tiepidi, niente più telfonate e messaggi rubati, nè scuse per uscire (oddio, quella era la parte brutta, per me), nè l'ansia ma anche l'emozione del dove, come, quando!! Solo io e lui, come persone: l'avrei trovato interessante? saremmo stati capaci reciprocamente di far star bene l'altro per una sera e notte intera e non solo un'oretta o due? Nel mio caso, no. Ma la verità è che il tradimento non mette mai davevro alla prova la coppia, non è quasi mai una scelta fra la coppia A e la coppia B nè fra le due donne (o uomini) ma bensì una scelta con se stessi, al massimo (solo per chi tronca in proprio, non per chi viene scoperto che è obbligato!!): che persona voglio essere?


----------



## Old pirla74 (19 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non fare domande che hanno molte risposte scontate... la prima é che da sempre é molto più godibile il tradimento e l'amante se si ha il caldo "quotidiano" sotto il fondoschiena come suppirto!
> Ci sono troppi/e amanti che non saprebbero come esserlo senza un/a coniuge!
> Aggiungi che molti coniugi noiosi e statici nel matrimonio sanno essere amanti entusiasti ed auforici fuori...ed il cerchio si chiude. Senza la coppia di base non esiste tradimento e bisogna fare un progetto esistenziale che pochi vogliono addossarsi o intraprendere.
> Capisci perché un marito o una moglie, finché stanno in casa sono i migliori supporti degli amanti? A meno che ci stiino ma per fatti o interessi propri e se ne infischino delle tresche, ed allora anche il rapporto fra amanti ha meno "sugo"!!
> Bruja




























Pienamente d'accordo  allora la migliore medicina per togliere il sugo sembrerebbe proprio la condivisione. Vai tradiscimi pure che io finisco la partita alla playstation...


----------



## Old pirla74 (19 Novembre 2008)

*cosa cambia*



Grande82 ha detto:


> proprio due giorni fa ho visto il demente e ho pensato questa cosa: come sarebbe stato se entrambi ofssimo stati liberi? Risposta: un disastro! Niente più incontri fugaci in pomeriggi tiepidi, niente più telfonate e messaggi rubati, nè scuse per uscire (oddio, quella era la parte brutta, per me), nè l'ansia ma anche l'emozione del dove, come, quando!! Solo io e lui, come persone: l'avrei trovato interessante? saremmo stati capaci reciprocamente di far star bene l'altro per una sera e notte intera e non solo un'oretta o due? Nel mio caso, no. Ma la verità è che il tradimento non mette mai davevro alla prova la coppia, non è quasi mai una scelta fra la coppia A e la coppia B nè fra le due donne (o uomini) ma bensì una scelta con se stessi, al massimo (solo per chi tronca in proprio, non per chi viene scoperto che è obbligato!!): che persona voglio essere?


Vista la mia storia, la domanda diventa d'obbligo: 
Ad un traditore vorrei chiedere cosa cambia tra chi tronca in proprio e chi viene scoperto e si trova obbligato?

Che poi è quel gruccio che mi postavo ieri che mi porto dietro. 
Lei dice: tanto mi ero resa conto che la cosa non mi interessava molto e che non sarebbe andata avanti. L'avrei troncata prestissimo...

Ma è vero? Oppure la realtà è completamente diversa e che senza la mia irruzione sarebbe durata per anni? Magari con modalità diverse, forse con incontri meno frequenti.

Questo non lo saprò mai, perchè in effetti nemmeno lei o l'amante lo sanno.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Novembre 2008)

Il gruccio è per le giacche, questo è il cruccio!

A parte le battute, il cambiamento lo propone solo un "cambiamento" morale. Una traditrice scoperta puo' stare con te per paura  o per scelta, cosa preferisci?!


----------



## Old pirla74 (20 Novembre 2008)

*Help ancora*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Il gruccio è per le giacche, questo è il cruccio!
> 
> A parte le battute, il cambiamento lo propone solo un "cambiamento" morale. Una traditrice scoperta puo' stare con te per paura o per scelta, cosa preferisci?!


Ovviamente io preferisco per scelta, ma non so se lei è sincera quando mi dice che "ha scelto". 

Lei dice (ancora oggi) che tutta la sua vita è stata infelice, che questa vita non gli piace. 

Sono pienamente consapevole che il tradimento è stato solo l'epilogo di tanta sofferenza interiore per un rapporto che non la soddisfa più (Nonostante io mi senta di essere stato, un buon marito ed un buon padre) 

Io cerco solo di stargli vicino e capire cosa potrebbe renderla più felice. Lei sai cosa mi risponde? Io voglio solo stare tranquilla senza litigi e lunghe discussioni. 
Ma senza parlare come faccio a capire? 
In realtà si è chiusa completamente a riccio e non riesce ad esternare nessuno dei suoi sentimenti positivi o negativi. 

Che poi è sempre stato il ns problema, non si riesce ad affrontare e risolvere i conflitti e poi si accumula accumula fino alla classica lite del fine settimana che sabato pomeriggio è già finita (però senza aver risolto nessuno dei conflitti ma solo per stanchezza e necessità di riposo mentale)


----------



## Verena67 (20 Novembre 2008)

Ragazzi miei, i matrimoni non si ricostruiscono unilateralmente.

Ci va impegno reciproco. L'incidente di percorso (che sia un tradimento o altro) è solo una spia.

Litigare per il gusto di litigare non serve a molto, è solo lo sfiatatoio della pentola a pressione di infelicità esistenziali che entrambi devono impegnarsi a risolvere.

O vi tenete i coniugi insoddisfatti e potenzialmente distanti come sono....non ci sono alternative!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Vista la mia storia, la domanda diventa d'obbligo:
> Ad un traditore vorrei chiedere cosa cambia tra chi tronca in proprio e chi viene scoperto e si trova obbligato?
> 
> Che poi è quel gruccio che mi postavo ieri che mi porto dietro.
> ...


infatti alla tua domanda non posso rispondere.
Posso dirti ch echi tronca in proprio ha già fatto un percorso. Di convenienza, di sentimenti, di stanchezza, di comprensione, non so, ma ha fatto un percorso ed è arrivato alla frutta. Poi c'è chi tronca e ci ricade e ritronca e così via. E c'è chi viene scoperto durante la storia. Probabilmente è vero quello cheha detto tua moglie. Prima o poi sarebbe finita. Finisce QUASI sempre. Difficile è che prosegua per anni e anni e difficilissimo che entrambi mollino i rispettivi per l'amante. Quindi prima o poi sarebbe finita. La domanda è: lei era arrivata a capire che sarebbe finita? Anche quello è un passo importante, quasi quanto la chiusura stessa. Quando capisci che alla fine.... era solo un errore.


----------



## Old pirla74 (20 Novembre 2008)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti alla tua domanda non posso rispondere.
> Posso dirti ch echi tronca in proprio ha già fatto un percorso. Di convenienza, di sentimenti, di stanchezza, di comprensione, non so, ma ha fatto un percorso ed è arrivato alla frutta. Poi c'è chi tronca e ci ricade e ritronca e così via. E c'è chi viene scoperto durante la storia. Probabilmente è vero quello cheha detto tua moglie. Prima o poi sarebbe finita. Finisce QUASI sempre. Difficile è che prosegua per anni e anni e difficilissimo che entrambi mollino i rispettivi per l'amante. Quindi prima o poi sarebbe finita. La domanda è: lei era arrivata a capire che sarebbe finita? Anche quello è un passo importante, quasi quanto la chiusura stessa. Quando capisci che alla fine.... era solo un errore.


 
Grande, sei davvero grandissima, mi stai lettaralmente leggendo nel pensiero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lei mi dice che si era resa conto che sarebbe finita. 
Però in questo momento mica lo so se sta pensando a me oppure alui.
In fin dei conti,  In questi mesi lei è stata bene, messaggi che la facevano sentire la regina del pisello, incontri fugaci in cui forse si è sentita la donna più desiderata del mondo.. 
Ora è ritornata nella normale vita quotidiana. Io da parte mia sto dando il 150% in termini di affetto, vicinanza e romanticismo. 
Però non riesco a credere che non gli manchi quel certo stato di benessere derivante dal rapporto extra.


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2008)

*pirla74*



pirla74 ha detto:


> Grande, sei davvero grandissima, mi stai lettaralmente leggendo nel pensiero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sbaglierò ma credo non lop sappia neppure lei... é troppo presto e dubito lo abbia già storicizzato.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (20 Novembre 2008)

Ma poi, è così innaturale che ci manchi il frizzicorino?!

A me sembra piuttosto normale come pulsione. E sicuramente tu fai bene, ora che la storia è finita, ad essere presente e romantico (senza eccessi, pero' , mi raccomando).

Non è quello il problema, sono le SCELTE il problema...e al momento mi pare lei abbia scelto te.

Ci va pazienza!


----------



## Old Sintesi (20 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Io civilemente non ho voluto coinvolgere altre persone innocenti, ma è giusto che la moglie del terzo non venga informata?


Io la informerei.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Grande, sei davvero grandissima, mi stai lettaralmente leggendo nel pensiero
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sbaglierò ma credo non lop sappia neppure lei... é troppo presto e dubito lo abbia già storicizzato.
> Bruja


confermo.

e posso dirti che ho avuto gli stessi dubbi e tentennamenti anche dopo aver chiuso. 
Forse il momento topico è proprio rendersi conto che finirà e non chiudere davvero! 
E' come smettere una droga (come si diceva altrove).
E a volte vorresti ricaderci, a volte la odi. 
Dalle tempo, se credi in voi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Eccerto!
> Che schifo!
> Io sono egoista e narcisista quello che è mio non si tocca, e nessuno si deve azzardare a prendersi gioco di me.
> Alla faccia di tutti i libri di psicologia e non, io sono cosi, metto i puntini sulle ii, non dico sia giusto, ma su sta cosa non transiggo.
> ...


 I contratti matrimoniali o prematrimoniali esistono negli Stati Uniti peché non esiste il nostro tipo di legislazione.
In Italia esiste il diritto di famiglia che stabilisce diritti e doveri dei coniugi.
L'unica tutela è la separazione dei beni e l'intestazione separata.
Ma quando si sta insieme è impensabile non cointestare, sarebbe come dichiarare sfiducia e non si fanno figli con chi non gode della nostra fiducia o non si fida di noi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Vista la mia storia, la domanda diventa d'obbligo:
> Ad un traditore vorrei chiedere cosa cambia tra chi tronca in proprio e chi viene scoperto e si trova obbligato?
> 
> Che poi è quel gruccio che mi postavo ieri che mi porto dietro.
> ...


 Tu ti concentri su un falso problema.
Non devi chiederti se sarebbe continuato (ovvio che sarebbe continuato! Per quanto non lo può sapere nessuno), ma devi chiederti cosa ha significato per lei.
Quali significati lei attribuisce alla vostra unione e a quella relazione.
Il fatto che ti dica di essere sempre stata infelice è gravissimo perché è uno scaricare sulla vita crudele o su di te responsabilità sue.


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I contratti matrimoniali o prematrimoniali esistono negli Stati Uniti peché non esiste il nostro tipo di legislazione.
> In Italia esiste il diritto di famiglia che stabilisce diritti e doveri dei coniugi.
> L'unica tutela è la separazione dei beni e l'intestazione separata.
> Ma quando si sta insieme è impensabile non cointestare, sarebbe come dichiarare sfiducia e non si fanno figli con chi non gode della nostra fiducia o non si fida di noi.



E nel caso uno dei coniugi non adempie nel suo ruolo?
Persa lo so che è brutto per due sposini pensare ad un ipotetica fine del proprio amore, ma purtroppo c'è da metterlo in conto. 
Ma ribadisco non è certamente una tutela dal tradimento o dal divorzio, diciamo che è una vendetta preventivata.


----------



## Old pirla74 (21 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> confermo.
> 
> e posso dirti che ho avuto gli stessi dubbi e tentennamenti anche dopo aver chiuso.
> Forse il momento topico è proprio rendersi conto che finirà e non chiudere davvero!
> ...


 





 Lo sto capendo, co ritardo ma lo sto capendo

In questo primo mese pensavo che visto il mio perdono e la sue dichiarazioni (voglio stare con te) mi sarei ritrovato su un'autostrada tutta sgombra da percorrere e che sarebbe stato duro solo per me. 

Dopo un mese invece sto capendo che è dura anche per lei. 

L'ho letto ieri sera nei suoi occhi e comunque l'ho letto nei discorsi fatti. 
Ecco perchè ieri scrivevo "non so se ora sta pensando a me o a lui". 

Ho capito che i suoi sentimenti di  odio/desiderio per quella persona gli si alternano con molta velocità. 

L'altro giorno si è aperta ed ha inziato a dire: ma guarda che mascalzone che è questo; mi sento ancora più cretina perchè l'ho fatto con uno che non ha i coglioni; ha paura che tu spifferi tutto alla moglie ed è sparito completamente; non si è minimante preoccupato di come stavo, se io e te ci siamo separati, se ho bisogno di qualcosa.....
Alla fine si è lasciata scappare "non mi va che se lo incontro per strada devo girare la faccia, io avrei voluto un chiarimento: abbiamo sbagliato, non si doveva fare eccc... "

Dietro queste parolo ho capito che c'è una voglia matta di rivederlo. 

E so anche come finirebbe: come quello che vuole smettere di fumare e ogni sera si accende una sigaretta e si dice questa è l'ultima da domani basta.


GRANDE, So che ogni caso è diverso da un altro, ma a te dopo quanto tempo è finito l'effetto assefuazione di quella droga?


----------



## Verena67 (21 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> *L'altro giorno si è aperta ed ha inziato a dire*: ma guarda che mascalzone che è questo; mi sento ancora più cretina perchè l'ho fatto con uno che non ha i coglioni; ha paura che tu spifferi tutto alla moglie ed è sparito completamente; non si è minimante preoccupato di come stavo, se io e te ci siamo separati, se ho bisogno di qualcosa.....
> Alla fine si è lasciata scappare "non mi va che se lo incontro per strada devo girare la faccia, io avrei voluto un chiarimento: abbiamo sbagliato, non si doveva fare eccc... "
> 
> Dietro queste parolo ho capito che c'è una voglia matta di rivederlo.
> ...


Pirla, ma sei pazzo?!

ma che, fai il confessore di tua moglie?!?

MA MANDARLA AVANTI A GAMBE BEN DISTESE!!!!

Appena accenna a lui (lo so perché ci sono passata...) di' subito CHE NON SONO FATTI CHE TI RIGUARDANO, QUEL SIGNORE E' UN ESTRANEO PER LA FAMIGLIA E TALE DEVE RIMANERE!!

E CHE DIAVOLO, poi vi lamentate che le donne non vi rispettano!!!

Quanto al tempo: l'assuefazione un annetto, il dolore di piu'.


----------



## Old alesera (21 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Lo sto capendo, co ritardo ma lo sto capendo
> 
> In questo primo mese pensavo che visto il mio perdono e la sue dichiarazioni (voglio stare con te) mi sarei ritrovato su un'autostrada tutta sgombra da percorrere e che sarebbe stato duro solo per me.
> 
> ...



certo scusa se te lo dico tua moglie è un pochino paracula, che fa la parte di quella sedotta e abbandonata? si prendesse le SUE di responsabilità. quell'altro si è un cialtrone.....


----------



## Verena67 (21 Novembre 2008)

la moglie impari a smazzarsi i suoi problemi psicologici dentro di sé, bravo Ale!

Il card. Tonini ha detto che in un matrimonio ci sono infiniti modi di espiare....!


----------



## Old pirla74 (21 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pirla, ma sei pazzo?!
> 
> ma che, fai il confessore di tua moglie?!?
> 
> ...


Grazie Verena  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Prenderò il tuo consiglio alla lettera. 
Ma è possibile che una storia di due mesi possa comportare un' assefuazione che ti dura per un anno?

So che in questo forum c sono situazioni che durano da anni e anni ma io mica lo so se riuscirò a sopportare i suoi sbalzi  d'umore per un anno.


----------



## Ingenua (21 Novembre 2008)

io sono da martedì la moglie del terzo incomodo... il marito tradito si è presentato alla mia porta raccontandomi tutto. In quel momento mi è crollato il mondo addosso... ma l'ho ringraziato perchè mi ha fatto aprire gli occhi su chi avevo realmente vicino. Oggi a distanza di 3 giorni penso l'abbia fatto x fare un dispetto all'amante di sua moglie e rovinargli la famiglia (come è effettivamente successo...).
A me comunque la cosa è servita per darmi una bella svegliata... lo consiglio ma per lei sarà una sofferenza atroce...


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> E nel caso uno dei coniugi non adempie nel suo ruolo?
> Persa lo so che è brutto per due sposini pensare ad un ipotetica fine del proprio amore, ma purtroppo c'è da metterlo in conto.
> Ma ribadisco non è certamente una tutela dal tradimento o dal divorzio, diciamo che è una vendetta preventivata.


 trovo che questo discorso sia di una grettezza notevole .ma non mi sorprende visti gli altri


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo che questo discorso sia di una grettezza notevole .ma non mi sorprende visti gli altri


A me non sorprendono certi ruoli.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Grazie Verena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


veramente no: non ce ne sono situazioni che durano da anni. Perché, checché se ne dica, queste storie, oggi giorno, NON DURANO ANNI.

Non durano anni i matrimoni, vuoi che durino gli adulteri?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Le rare storie durature (mi viene in mente Fay) ormai sono bigamie, non adulteri classici.

Comunque si, due mesi sono il tempo standard perché scattino sia l'assuefazione chei  problemi....


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> veramente no: non ce ne sono situazioni che durano da anni. Perché, checché se ne dica, queste storie, oggi giorno, NON DURANO ANNI.
> 
> Non durano anni i matrimoni, vuoi che durino gli adulteri?!?
> 
> ...


Verissimo.


----------



## Nordica (21 Novembre 2008)

ma certe volte ritorna la passione!

e successo con il mio ex, veniva e tornava per 12 anni!

aspetto che capiti anche a mio marito...

speriamo che non mi cresca la barba aspettando.....


----------



## Nordica (21 Novembre 2008)

ciao Belle


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ciao Belle


Ciao Chica!


----------



## Old amarax (21 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pirla, ma sei pazzo?!
> 
> *ma che, fai il confessore di tua moglie?!?*
> 
> ...


 













 tutto vero...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> E nel caso uno dei coniugi non adempie nel suo ruolo?
> Persa lo so che è brutto per due sposini pensare ad un ipotetica fine del proprio amore, ma purtroppo c'è da metterlo in conto.
> Ma ribadisco non è certamente una tutela dal tradimento o dal divorzio, diciamo che è una vendetta preventivata.


Ogni contratto è legalmente nullo nei punti in contrasto con la legge e di conseguenza inutile se è coerente con la legge.
La mia opinione non conta i fatti sono questi.
Poi se devo dire se penso che ci vorrebbe una pena prevista ...credo di no...potrebbero esserci abusi.
Si dovrebbe autotutelarsi ...ma quando si costruisce una vita con qualcuno non si pensa di tutelarsi se non per i figli in caso di una disgrazia ma il tradimento non viene preventivato ...soprattutto come poi avviene.


----------



## LDS (21 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Io il marito dell'amante del mio ex l'avevo informato..... ma nn era servito a nulla. Sapeva che zoc...la aveva sposato e che mio marito nn era il primo che aveva avuto....
> Pensa che una volta l'ha pure accompagnata ad abortire che era incinta di un suo amante....detto tutto.
> Però da bella bastarda lo avevo informato il giorno del compleanno di lei.... regaluccio!!
> 
> ...


Fossi stata nel marito ti avrei picchiato, e distrutto la macchina/motorino/bicicletta o qualsiasi cosa usi per muoverti. 
Meglio non ti dica cosa pensi di te.


----------



## LDS (21 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> veramente no: non ce ne sono situazioni che durano da anni. Perché, checché se ne dica, queste storie, oggi giorno, NON DURANO ANNI.
> 
> Non durano anni i matrimoni, vuoi che durino gli adulteri?!?
> 
> ...


noi ancora non abbiamo problemi! E ne sono passati praticamente 6  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Fossi stata nel marito ti avrei picchiato, e distrutto la macchina/motorino/bicicletta o qualsiasi cosa usi per muoverti.
> Meglio non ti dica cosa pensi di te.



Sei ironico vero???


----------



## LDS (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sei ironico vero???


no, nemmeno un po'.

se un mio amico mi dicesse che la mia ragazza mi tradisce gli spacco la faccia fisicamente. Se un estraneo mi rendesse edotto di avere una ragazza zocc.ola non so manco cosa gli farei, ma di sicuro se lo ricorderebbe.


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no, nemmeno un po'.
> 
> se un mio amico mi dicesse che la mia ragazza mi tradisce gli spacco la faccia fisicamente. Se un estraneo mi rendesse edotto di avere una ragazza zocc.ola non so manco cosa gli farei, ma di sicuro se lo ricorderebbe.


 No credo che lei gli è andata a dire " tua moglie è una zo....". 
E' andata a farle passare un brutto quarto d'ora. Ma il marito ha dato prova di essere cornuto e felice. Mirtilla non ha offeso, ha detto solo la verità.
Se una viene a dirmi " il tuo fidanzato ha l'amante" io è lui che pesto a sangue che è diverso, dell'amante non me ne frega nulla, ma se è sposata/fidanzata se permetti mi scelgo anche io il giorno per fare la dovuta rivelazione. A lei manco rivolgo la parola!!!


----------



## LDS (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> No credo che lei gli è andata a dire " tua moglie è una zo....".
> E' andata a farle passare un brutto quarto d'ora. Ma il marito ha dato prova di essere cornuto e felice. Mirtilla non ha offeso, ha detto solo la verità.
> Se una viene a dirmi " il tuo fidanzato ha l'amante" io è lui che pesto a sangue che è diverso, dell'amante non me ne frega nulla, ma se è sposata/fidanzata se permetti mi scelgo anche io il giorno per fare la dovuta rivelazione. A lei manco rivolgo la parola!!!


allora non ci siamo capiti.

Mirtilla per ripicca il giorno del compleanno è andata a confessare il tradimento di una donna nei confronti del marito. Chi ci soffre è il marito (che in questo caso già sapeva di avere una tro.ia come moglie), che non c'entra nulla. E' una vendetta gratuita, dolorosa, ingiusta nei confronti di una persona che non merita queste cattiverie che in qualsiasi modo non risolvono nulla se non generare altro dolore inutile.

Ti ripeto se fossi stato io l'uomo e mirtilla si fosse presentata in macchina il giorno del mio compleanno a casa mia a dirmi che mia moglie mi ha tradito io 1) (anche se so che è vero) ti denuncio per calunnia e diffamazione, ti chiedo i danni morali e ti rovino. Diventerebbe la mia missione. impariamo a farci i caz.zi propri. 
2) se vieni in macchina te la sfascio, poi chiamo la polizia e dico che ti sono venuto addosso e ti pago i danni. Farei di tutto per rovinarti la vita gratuitamente così come tu hai fatto con me.


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> allora non ci siamo capiti.
> _*
> Mirtilla per ripicca il giorno del compleanno è andata a confessare il tradimento di una donna nei confronti del marito. Chi ci soffre è il marito (che in questo caso già sapeva di avere una tro.ia come moglie), che non c'entra nulla. E' una vendetta gratuita, dolorosa, ingiusta nei confronti di una persona che non merita queste cattiverie che in qualsiasi modo non risolvono nulla se non generare altro dolore inutile.*_
> 
> ...




Io avrei fatto anche peggio.
Ti ripeto se uno venisse a dirmi di un tradimento da parte del mio uomo, prima mi accerto, poi lo pesto.
Che motivo avrebbe di mentire? Sicuramente lo farebbe per un tornaconto ma almeno mi apre gli occhi, e nel caso ringrazio pure.
Ma è lui che sta con me, è con lui che me la prendo.


----------



## LDS (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io avrei fatto anche peggio.
> Ti ripeto se uno venisse a dirmi di un tradimento da parte del mio uomo, prima mi accerto, poi lo pesto.
> Che motivo avrebbe di mentire? Sicuramente lo farebbe per un tornaconto ma almeno mi apre gli occhi, e nel caso ringrazio pure.
> Ma è lui che sta con me, è con lui che me la prendo.


siamo diversi, io ti garantisco che te ne pentiresti se lo facessi a me.


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> siamo diversi, io ti garantisco che te ne pentiresti se lo facessi a me.



Si si diversi!!!
Io pero' ti garantisco che se tu facessi le corna a me non potresti usare una tua parte del corpo per il resto della tua vita.


----------



## LDS (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si si diversi!!!
> Io pero' ti garantisco che se tu facessi le corna a me non potresti usare una tua parte del corpo per il resto della tua vita.



azz, per fortuna che non ci conosciamo, viste le premesse ci salutiamo con il manganello e le vergate.


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> azz, per fortuna che non ci conosciamo, viste le premesse ci salutiamo con il manganello e le vergate.


Io sono buona..!!! Basta che non mi fai arrabbiare.


----------



## LDS (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io sono buona..!!! Basta che non mi fai arrabbiare.


allora siamo in 2 perchè nemmeno io non mi incaz.zo.


----------



## Old pirla74 (21 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> veramente no: non ce ne sono situazioni che durano da anni. Perché, checché se ne dica, queste storie, oggi giorno, NON DURANO ANNI.
> 
> Non durano anni i matrimoni, vuoi che durino gli adulteri?!?
> 
> ...


Grazie Verena, 
credo a tutto quello che mi dici e purtroppo però non mi fa sentire meglio perchè in realtà significa che il rischio di ricaduta è altissimo e che quindi dovrò stare in costante allerta. 

Penso però che il rischio può provenire solo da lei perchè a lui l'ho messo in condizioni di non potersi muovere. 
Sono in grado di rovinargli la famiglia e rovinarlo anche professionalmente. Se non è pazzo ci penserà 1000 volte prima di provare a vedere mia moglie. 
Io sono stato chiarissimo errare è umano , persev.....
L'altra cosa che mi fa stare tranquillo è la certezza che a differenza di lei che non lo aveva fatto. Lui ha tutto l'aspetto di uno che di queste storie se ne fa e se ne farà tante e quindi mentre per lei ha rappresentato qualcosa di importante, per lui è stata solo un altra medaglia da attaccare al medagliere. 

Cosa ne pensi di queste mie convizioni? Sono troppo positivo? o pirla?


----------



## Old amarax (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io avrei fatto anche peggio.
> Ti ripeto se uno venisse a dirmi di un tradimento da parte del mio uomo, prima mi accerto, poi lo pesto.
> Che motivo avrebbe di mentire? *Sicuramente lo farebbe per un tornaconto *ma almeno mi apre gli occhi, e nel caso ringrazio pure.
> Ma è lui che sta con me, è con lui che me la prendo.


Vedi, io la cattiveria gratutita non la comprendo.
Un conto è un amico che ti fa sapere che il tuo compagno ti tradisce, un altro è che te lo dica proprio il marito\moglie dell'amante.
Lì c'è più che tornaconto la cattiveria volta verso chi ha inferto il  tradimento. Il desiderio di vendetta nei confronti di chi ti ha reso...tradito.
Questo non mi piace.
Io non ho pensato nemmeno per un attimo di dirlo al marito di lei. Mai. 
Io ho scoperto tutto quello che riguardava ME. Ma ho scoperto IO.
Se me lo avesse raccontato il marito di lei...ne sarei morta peggio.
La sua dignità IO non l'ho offesa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2008)

Ogni situazione è a sè.
Non so quali ragioni spingano a coinvolgere il co-tradito.
Immagino poco nobili.
Ma possono essere poco nobili anche quelli che portano a non intervenire.
Non si interviene con una persona sconosciuta perlopiù perché non si sa come potrebbe reagire non solo con noi, ma con il partner traditore e non si vuole avere la responsabilità di possibili atti inconsulti e della distruzione di una famiglia, se vi sono figli.
Forse se qualcuno mi avesse avvertita in una fase iniziale, forse, sarebbe stato possibile ricostruire e in ogni caso è sempre meglio sapere per vedere restituito il controllo della propria vita.


----------



## Old amarax (21 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni situazione è a sè.
> Non so quali ragioni spingano a coinvolgere il co-tradito.
> Immagino poco nobili.
> Ma possono essere poco nobili anche quelli che portano a non intervenire.
> ...


Da qui ci si potrebbe sentire autorizzati ad una lettera anonima? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  si fa sapere senza essere coinvolti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  no, dai. In definitiva in una coppia esistono equilibri interni a prescindere dagli altri e non credo opportuno sia proprio la moglie\ marito dell'amante del tuo....troppo sporco. Da un amico sarebbe diverso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...meglio accorgersene da soli, credo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Cmq io non l'ho fatto nè lo farei.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Da qui ci si potrebbe sentire autorizzati ad una lettera anonima?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non ho neppure pensato di farlo.
Ma solo per tirarmi fuori dallo schifo e per scrupoli nei confronti di due ragazzine. E poi lui non lo conoscevo che di vista.
L'ha fatto lei e si sono divise pure l figlie.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Da qui ci si potrebbe sentire autorizzati ad una lettera anonima?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu non sei una stupida Amarax...


----------



## Old amarax (21 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu non sei una stupida Amarax...


No? sicuro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 un pò dipende dall'interlocutore...ce n'è uno che un pò mi "confonde " le ...idee 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ciaoooo


----------



## Old amarax (21 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho neppure pensato di farlo.
> Ma solo per tirarmi fuori dallo schifo e per scrupoli nei confronti di due ragazzine. E poi lui non lo conoscevo che di vista.
> L'ha fatto lei *e si sono divise pure l figlie*.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> No? sicuro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao bellezza!
tu sei una forza... e tuo marito lo sa. 
hai il vantaggio che lo conosci bene...


----------



## Old amarax (22 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ciao bellezza!
> tu sei una forza... e tuo marito lo sa.
> *hai il vantaggio che lo conosci bene*...















*ora sì... 

	
	
		
		
	


	















*


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Vedi, io la cattiveria gratutita non la comprendo.
> Un conto è un amico che ti fa sapere che il tuo compagno ti tradisce, un altro è che te lo dica proprio il marito\moglie dell'amante.
> Lì c'è più che tornaconto la cattiveria volta verso chi ha inferto il  tradimento. Il desiderio di vendetta nei confronti di chi ti ha reso...tradito.
> Questo non mi piace.
> ...



Io non so come reagirei, ti dico la sincera verità!!
Che me la prenderei con lui è indubbio.


----------



## LDS (22 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io non so come reagirei, ti dico la sincera verità!!
> Che me la prenderei con lui è indubbio.


giorno cara!


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> giorno cara!


ngiorno.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

pirla74 ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensi di queste mie convizioni? Sono troppo positivo? o pirla?


Sei umano, e reagisci come meglio puoi ad un evento distruttivo e che causa molto dolore!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Pero', una tiratina d'orecchi te la devo fare: guarda (leggi thread di Strega) che non esistono stronzoni e vittime.

Esistono persone, alcune piu', altre meno scafate.

Ma dire che lui è un puttaniere e basta credo sia ingeneroso nei confronti di tua moglie, e soprattutto non risolve. Il puttaniere e basta gioca solo con le puttane, sono passati i tempi di Carolina Inverzio!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Il dolore c'è stato cmq anche per lui..almeno non si è sentito offeso anche da un estraneo.
> Almeno lo ha saputo nell'intimità della sua casa dalla bocca della madre delle sue figlie



Forse mi sono persa qualcosa, ma scusa, era ovvio che la moglie dovesse dirgli che aveva un altro, giunti a quel punto, no?!


----------



## Old pirla74 (24 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sei umano, e reagisci come meglio puoi ad un evento distruttivo e che causa molto dolore!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Infatti, penso che il black-out sorga proprio da questo fatto.
Quando ci fu la resa dei conti, lei stessa ha ammmesso di sentirsi doppiamente stupida per essere caduta nella rete di uno che faceva spesso questo cose. 
Forse per me è meglio così perchè (spero che sia così) per lui non ha significato nulla. 
Lei disse che ormai lo aveva inquadrato. Però (visto che continuava a vederlo) evidentemente la cosa la solleticava ancora di più.


----------



## Old amarax (24 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Forse mi sono persa qualcosa, ma scusa, era ovvio che la moglie dovesse dirgli che aveva un altro, giunti a quel punto, no?!


  a tutt'ora , allora, non l'aveva fatto


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> veramente no: non ce ne sono situazioni che durano da anni. Perché, checché se ne dica, queste storie, oggi giorno, NON DURANO ANNI.
> 
> Non durano anni i matrimoni, vuoi che durino gli adulteri?!?
> 
> ...


Durano durano...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Novembre 2008)

Fedy, ma quali?

Quali storie adulterine qui sul forum durano da anni? (che non siano vere e proprie bigamie alla Fay?)


----------



## Grande82 (24 Novembre 2008)

beh, lo sai che sono 2 anni due che conosco il demente e lui ci prova con me? E un anno e mezzo, qualcosa in meno da quando mi ci sono buttata (fessa!)


----------



## Verena67 (24 Novembre 2008)

Grande, non parlo di chi ci prova (se è per quello io detengo il record), se vuoi è anche una cosa scherzosa in onore del tempo che fu.

Parlo di relazioni adulterine FUNZIONANTI PER ANNI E CON RECIPROCA SODDISFAZIONE!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Novembre 2008)

Fedy 4 anni o sbaglio? E il marito di persa? e di amarax? 
E nel mio caso era per dire che se non era per me... ancora lì stavamo!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Novembre 2008)

Ma Fedy è uscito di casa, e poi la storia è finita.
Il marito di Persa e quello di Amarax erano/sono bigami...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Novembre 2008)

*Ti sei persa qualcosa...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma Fedy è uscito di casa, e poi la storia è finita.
> Il marito di Persa e quello di Amarax erano/sono bigami...


Non è esattamente così...ci son stati dei tira e molla anche dopo...


----------



## Grande82 (25 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è esattamente così...ci son stati dei tira e molla anche dopo...


----------



## Old DONVITOCORLEONE (25 Novembre 2008)

Io civilemente non ho voluto coinvolgere altre persone innocenti, ma è giusto che la moglie del terzo non venga informata? 

io lo farei,tu hai rovinato la mia famiglia ,io rovino la tua ammesso e non concesso che gia' lo sia....


Fatta la scopera ho raccolto il pentimento di mia moglie ed ho anche voluto sentire il terzo incomodo per cercare di capire l'importanza della storia. 

Ho deciso di non rompere, di perdonare e di provare a ricostruire tutto. 


io t'invidio di questo,ma poi chiedo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   erdonare un tradimento e' un po' come avallarlo??


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Novembre 2008)

DONVITOCORLEONE ha detto:


> Io civilemente non ho voluto coinvolgere altre persone innocenti, ma è giusto che la moglie del terzo non venga informata?
> 
> io lo farei,tu hai rovinato la mia famiglia ,*io rovino la tua *ammesso e non concesso che gia' lo sia....
> 
> ...


UN BEL OCCHIO PER OCCHIO?L'evoluzione della specie conta zero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Cosa c'entrano CON LUI la moglie e magari i figli dell'altro?


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> UN BEL OCCHIO PER OCCHIO?*L'evoluzione della specie conta zero?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piu' che altro tutti cecati


----------



## Verena67 (25 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è esattamente così...ci son stati dei tira e molla anche dopo...


Impunito o masochista?


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Impunito o masochista?


Entrambi...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Novembre 2008)

Secondo me piu' masochista,scusa, eh...!


----------



## Old alesera (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Fedy 4 anni o sbaglio? E il marito di persa? e di amarax?
> E nel mio caso era per dire che se non era per me... ancora lì stavamo!



io pure sto in classifica eh


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*bugiardo*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Entrambi...


Non raccontare storie, giocavano anche sensi di colpa indotti esterni a cui, per sensibilità e responsabilità, non sei stato sordo.
I masochisti e gli impuniti sono altro...
Bruja


----------

